

Start-ups aiming to cause destruction, not 'disruption' - will_asouka
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/9382053/Start-ups-aiming-to-cause-destruction-not-disruption.html

======
Mwyborn
All-out destruction comes across as a negative connotation.

